# Fox Host Has Not Washed His Hands In Ten Years



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47201923 

*Fox host says he 'hasn't washed hands in 10 years'*






Image captionPete Hegseth said not washing hands helps him to inoculate himself
Fox News host Pete Hegseth has confessed on air that he has not washed his hands for 10 years because "germs are not a real thing".

Speaking on Fox and Friends, Hegseth said the infectious micro-organisms did not exist because they could not be seen with the naked eye.

"I inoculate myself," added the Harvard and Princeton graduate.

His confession came after co-hosts Ed Henry and Jedediah Bila made fun of him for eating left-over pizza.

"My 2019 resolution is to say things on air that I say off air," Hegseth added.

His comments were met with both support and concern on social media.


----------



## nysister (Feb 11, 2019)

If they don't exist why is he "inoculating" himself.

You know what, nevermind. I give up. 

Master race eh? Master of none.


----------



## nysister (Feb 11, 2019)

Harvard and Princeton...

Legacy kid?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 11, 2019)

I am about to go to a really stressful meeting and I needed this laugh!


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Why do Republicans hate science and facts so much?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 11, 2019)

Why hasn't Darwin taken him out already?


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Feb 11, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why hasn't Darwin taken him out already?


I guess he is still here due to (ahem) _*entertainment purposes*.



_


----------



## Farida (Feb 11, 2019)

So many questions.

He must not cook...

What about wiping his butt?


----------



## lesedi (Feb 11, 2019)

What the actual f??


----------



## Transformer (Feb 11, 2019)

How do you avoid washing your hands while showering. 


I guess he pisses, shakes, and then walks out the door.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m guessing he’s an atheist.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Transformer said:


> How do you avoid washing your hands while showering.


This is starting to remind me of that thread where we learned that people don't wash their legs in the shower.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 11, 2019)

Germs aside, what about general cleaning off of the hands. Hand washing is unavoidable, even if you think germs are harmless. If he makes a pb&j sandwich and gets jelly on his hands, what does he do? Is he walking around with gloves on at all times? Is he licking his hands "clean"?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Feb 11, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Germs aside, what about general cleaning off of the hands. Hand washing is unavoidable, even if you think germs are harmless. If he makes a pb&j sandwich and gets jelly on his hands, what does he do? Is he walking around with gloves on at all times? *Is he licking his hands "clean*"?


they do that all the time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 11, 2019)

Girl, what the actual f? Lemme get on out of this thread. I’m tryna keep my ‘pressha low.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Feb 11, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Germs aside, what about general cleaning off of the hands. Hand washing is unavoidable, even if you think germs are harmless. If he makes a pb&j sandwich and gets jelly on his hands, what does he do? Is he walking around with gloves on at all times? Is he licking his hands "clean"?


*Surely you are washing hands when taking a shower, so never say never... *


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 11, 2019)

AnjelLuvs said:


> *Surely you are washing hands when taking a shower, so never say never... *



Right. That’s what I’m trying to figure out. Is this an exaggeration, or is he going waaaay out of his way to avoid washing his hands. Like wrapping them up while he showers or something. You know white people will go to great lengths to be nasty. lol


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 11, 2019)

Sounds like the boy who hasn't properly washed his penis in 20 years. I don't understand why and so consistently, but hey....after the poop stick and don't wash legs thread, anything is possible.

ETA:


Theresamonet said:


> Germs aside, what about general cleaning off of the hands. Hand washing is unavoidable, even if you think germs are harmless. If he makes a pb&j sandwich and gets jelly on his hands, what does he do? Is he walking around with gloves on at all times? Is he licking his hands "clean"?



He likely doesn't go out of his way to wash them before meals or during the day, etc. After he gets out of the shower, thats it. Maybe after number 2....maybe.


----------



## Kitamita (Feb 11, 2019)

Just nasty and disrespectful.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 12, 2019)

I was so shocked when I saw this

But he said he was joking (and he probably was) and this was aimed at germaphobes

I feel like there is probably some truth in this joke though. Like he definitely doesn’t wash his hands long or often enough. 

Like the people that rinse their hands but use no soap


----------



## awhyley (Feb 12, 2019)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47201923
> "*My 2019 resolution is to say things on air that I say off air*," Hegseth added.



This right here is where the trouble starts.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 12, 2019)

This doesn't shock me. Spend enough time in their spaces and you'll learn all kinds of stuff.

We have the hygiene Olympics and they have...the opposite, it seems.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Feb 12, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> This doesn't shock me. Spend enough time in their spaces and you'll learn all kinds of stuff.
> 
> We have the hygiene Olympics and they have...*THE NASTY OLYMPICS* , it seems.


I went on and fixed that for you.
These people have NO hygiene.


----------



## qchelle (Feb 12, 2019)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I went on and fixed that for you.
> These people have NO hygiene.



 !!!!


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 12, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> This doesn't shock me. Spend enough time in their spaces and you'll learn all kinds of stuff.
> 
> We have the *hygiene Olympics* and they have...the opposite, it seems.



Dusty marathons? Dirt marathons? 

*goes back to packing*


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 12, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m guessing he’s an atheist.


What?! Why, because he doesn't believe what he can't see? Lol. Don't put that on us! I guarantee this Fox and Friends dude is a religious believer.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 12, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> This doesn't shock me. Spend enough time in their spaces and you'll learn all kinds of stuff.
> 
> We have the hygiene Olympics and they have...the opposite, it seems.


Unfortunately, I work on the floor with two black women who are not into handwashing after using the restroom. One lady will blow up the restroom, walk out the stall and walk straight out the door. I call her Shaniqua -itty Hands. The other woman is my coworker who just wets her fingertips after using the restroom. One day, I told her hands were still dirty and to go back and wash her hands. She laughed and she asked me if I wanted her to spend all day washing her hands...and kept walking back to her desk. I no longer eat the food that she brings me.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Feb 13, 2019)

Mess like this is why I don't eat from white folks!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Feb 13, 2019)

Don't people learn to wash their hands as children? Do they become allergic to water as adults? Yes, I expect you to wash your entire hand (s) with soap and water after you use the bathroom. It doesn't kill every germ but it reduces them. Think about how many things your hands touch a day- do you really believe that they are not filled with germs? Do these people have no home training?

I don't remember what I was looking for but I came across an statement from someone who said that they only wash their face in the shower- every two days . I don't know if she removes her makeup each day but it seems to me that a face should be washed at least once a day.


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 14, 2019)

Disgusting and unsurprising! I'm sure many more of them are out there but too shame to verbalize it.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Feb 16, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Mess like this is why I don't eat from white folks!



I was just about to type that he is bringing ice to the next potluck.


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2019)

!!



nysister said:


> If they don't exist why is he "inoculating" himself.
> 
> You know what, nevermind. I give up.
> 
> Master race eh? Master of none.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Nasty arse.  Always be ready to shake somebody’s hand or reach in their food...ugh.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Mar 16, 2019)

Anyone the doesn't thoroughly wash their hands with soap after a dump is a filthy beast.


----------



## Laela (Mar 20, 2019)

Height of selfishness... so long as he doesn't get sick, who cares who picks up HIS germs.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 21, 2019)

Nasty but completely unsurprising.


----------

